# Spay bill -- ouch!



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just got Lucy spayed, she did pretty well once we got her out of the truck and into the vet's.
I am glad for linoleum as we had to do the 2 person dog slide to get her in there.
When she is being contrary she just sits down and gives you that frowny-face stare.
As soon as she sees me head for her with the leash she hides. I had to pull her out from under the horse trailer by her back feet on Tuesday.
She thinks like a toddler where if her head is hidden, the rest of her is hidden, too.
Any way, I dragged her up there Tuesday am & got her back yesterday am - the bill was $388!
I am glad I only have to do one spay in her lifetime! That bill did include a tube of ear medicine.
Rendell goes in for neutering in 2 weeks, I'll have to work some overtime between now and then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is outrageous.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I hear ya! There are no low-cost spay/neuter clinics in our area anymore. We get cats dumped on us all of the time. There is no way we can afford to fix them all.
Vet bills are as out of hand as human medical bills.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep. It’s crazy. We had a spay/neuter clinic close to where we lived in TX. We called them about bringing in a few of our cats and they said that if they are feral cats brought in in live traps, they do it for free. We thought about doing that since our cats lived outside and kinda were “feral” but we were never able to get up there with them. @luvmyherd, maybe you could call some of the clinics near you and ask if any of them do feral cats for free.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh wow. That is pricey!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeah it’s ridiculous. We managed to find a vet that would do it at a reasonable price for Trixie, but it still is super expensive! They’re worth it though!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ouch!! I'm so glad we have a low cost spay and neuter clinic clinic close to us! Their prices range from $25 (cat neuter) to $100 (for the largest dog spay (over 100lbs)). They also offer discounts when you bring in more than three animals. Super thankful for them!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ouch!! I'm so glad we have a low cost spay and neuter clinic clinic close to us! Their prices range from $25 (cat neuter) to $100 (for the largest dog spay (over 100lbs)). They also offer discounts when you bring in more than three animals. Super thankful for them!


Wow! Those are amazing prices!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My son has called all over. The ones we used to have are all gone now. It is so important out here.
You would think the veterinary school would charge less but they are the worst.

On the other hand: I am glad you got her taken care of even if it was so ridiculously expensive.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> My son has called all over. The ones we used to have are all gone now. It is so important out here.
> You would think the veterinary school would charge less but they are the worst.
> 
> On the other hand: I am glad you got her taken care of even if it was so ridiculously expensive.


The vet school should charge less that is insane. I know just how much it costs to do a spay if everything goes as planned. Most of the vet schools and even some vet clinics have their students (future vets) or the techs doing the spays. It doesn't take much to sedate and keep a cat under during the surgery either. Gloves and some sterilization stuff does not come near to that cost.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I think I paid about $300-$350 to have my female pyr spayed at a "low cost" clinic. As opposed to the quote from my vet which was around $700 with blood work. No wonder pet overpopulation is such a problem! The low-cost clinics never returned my calls about my male pyr, so he's 3 years old and not neutered🤷‍♀️


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

My low cost/ barn cat spay was under 100 or there about! We're lucky here to have such a great program ! It's like $75 for the spay then they got distemper and rabies shots with that for 10 to 15 a piece  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Large dogs are expensive! Just took cats in to a low cost neuter place. $41.50 for spay and $22.50 for neuter. Cheapest prices around me.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ouch!! I'm so glad we have a low cost spay and neuter clinic clinic close to us! Their prices range from $25 (cat neuter) to $100 (for the largest dog spay (over 100lbs)). They also offer discounts when you bring in more than three animals. Super thankful for them!


our lost cost clinic will do my pyr/maremma boys for $150 Or $200. But ONLY because they are under 100#…. One is usually 98# and the other 96#….. if they weigh more they will not do them. Our small animal vet was 6 benjamins with no bloodwork.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Since I had to tackle a racing, spinning Lucy this morning to give her a pain pill, I think I could have skipped the pain meds for $25.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I was just thinking about Lucy the other day! Glad she’s still able to give you lots of trouble.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Since I had to tackle a racing, spinning Lucy this morning to give her a pain pill, I think I could have skipped the pain meds for $25.


Lol. Yeah, I don’t think she’s in a terrible amount of pain. Maybe you could use some for the pain of the price. I’m glad Lucy is doing so well!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

alwaystj9 said:


> Since I had to tackle a racing, spinning Lucy this morning to give her a pain pill, I think I could have skipped the pain meds for $25.


That's how our kitty was! She was spayed as soon as possible so was still really young and had a ton of energy. She was zooming around playing the same day she had the surgery! We had to crate her to make her be still lol. 

Did the spay bill include a boarding fee?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

They always keep overnight for any surgery, you can choose the night before or the night after.
That wasn't billed.
I think she's recovered. This is her ear medicine avoidance technique for tonight.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My Fila's urinary infection was $1800. The parvo puppy was $2100. It's just the cost of dog ownership. Those prices would be ×10 for an uninsured human. 
I don't spay large dogs because it takes away the hormone that calms them and they get cancer without hormone replacement. I've never had an oops, it's not that hard to make sure they don't get bred.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I should clarify that the breeds I enjoy are known to get cancer if spayed.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I've mostly had spitz breeds throughout my life. I have always been amazed how different the breeds are.
Right now I have an Eskie, a Sheltie, a Pyr and my daughter's nasty terrier.
The Sheltie, Rendell, has a date at the vet's at the end of the month.
Having a dog in heat where I live is dangerous, when Jessie (Eskie) was in heat a beautiful rottweiler was hit and killed at my driveway
and I saved a red husky from getting hit one day, the owner came and got him but he sadly escaped a second time and was killed crossing near my house.
What breeds are you referring to?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

German Shepherd, Doberman, Fila Brasileiro, I enjoy keen minds and love a challenge. This pair is training for search and rescue.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lucy wants to see how sure footed you are on the logs.  I would think she could do without the pain meds if she’s showing no signs of pain, but might want to give your vet a call to double check. I know my vet says “as needed” and that sometimes being in a little discomfort keeps them from being too active. 

I currently don’t have any female dogs. Buy my LGD is not quite one yet and already 120 lbs. I’m sure his neuter, which we’re planning on doing once he’s about 2, is not going to be cheap. But what I’m most dreading is getting him back to the vet’s office. That was a circus. I think I’ll have my goat vet do all his work up until he’s two and then take him to my pet vet for the neuter because I trust her more. 

When/if I do add a female LGD, it’s going to get tricky. There are so many loose dogs where I live. I’d only be able to wait to spay her if I had somewhere I could lock her up for weeks while she’s in heat and that’s if I catch it in time. It makes me nervous, so nervous that I’ll probably look for another male and hope he’s like my guy has been so far and not interested in wandering to find a mate. My luck though, I’ll probably find and fall in love with a female and have to figure it out. 

[mention]goathiker [/mention] those are some beautiful dogs you have there, beautiful dogs in training for important jobs. That’s about as good as it gets.


----------

